# Mysterium sketches



## Scriabin (Jun 17, 2015)

I was wondering if anyone knows where I could find the sketches Scriabin started of the Mysterium before Nemtin got ahold of it?? I contacted the Scriabin society of America but was unsuccessful in my inquiry. I can't find a score of Nemtin's version either, is this score not officially for sale? 

Thanks!


----------



## TwoPhotons (Feb 13, 2015)

There is a perusal score of the first part (Universe) of the Prefatory Action online:

http://issuu.com/scoresondemand/docs/prefatory_action_44356/1

But I think the full score is for rent only.

As for the original sketches, I think some pages are kept in the Scriabin Museum in Moscow.


----------



## Scriabin (Jun 17, 2015)

Cool thanks! 

It seems like they should have his sketches scanned for posterity, if they already don't. They could definitely make some money if they sold those.


----------

